# histiocytoma in puppy



## VizslaGwenGirl (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone! My 8 month old puppy has a bump on her hind leg. I brought her to the vet and he said that it is most likely a histiocytoma. He said that if it does not go away in a month or so, they can biopsy it. He said that he sees this often in puppies. Is it normal for a puppy this young to get these? Are there any home remedies that I should be using? Should the vet have prescribed an antibiotic or a steroid topical cream? Can we do anything to prevent them?

Thanks so much for any input!


----------

